# Fiat X250 ECU



## osbam (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone know where the ECU lives on the new Fiat? Or the Diagnostic Socket? ?


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

*Diagnostic Plug*

Hi.
Info relates to RHD.
Socket located right hand side of steering wheel below small shelf,panel held on with two screws at top,Screws in at angle be careful when replacing.
Steles


----------

